# andover comp.



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

does anyone know if there will be slingshot makers selling their stuff at the andover shoot in uk next month?

if so who ?

also is it just a case of turning up and having a go ,or do you have to qualify at previous comps. and pre-register?

thanks.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

hey Steve - Think contact them directly, they usually respond pretty quickly - https://www.facebook.com/ukcaopen/

Far as I know its open to anyone - reg on the morning. Believe Fullmarks will be there - so assume there will be a few others...


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

thanks for the info Matt,

i don,t have facebook i,m afraid but looking at youtube vids if it,s the same as other comps then makers should be there


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Their email - if it helps: [email protected]

It would be great for the 2 UK 'associations' to actually get proper websites...


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

thanks Matt.

yes i agree about the proper websites


----------

